# ce qui fait sensation



## nasti

Bonjour tout le monde 

Une chose, un évènement, une personne qui _fait sensation_, n'est pas en français _une sensation_ (c'est ce qu'il me semble...)

Mais quoi ?

_Une nouvelle sensationnelle_ ? _
Un évènement (_tout court) ? Ou _un évènement sensationnel_ ?
_Une nouvelle _(tout court) ?

Le PR propose par ex. _une nouvelle sensationnelle_ par contre sur le net ce n'est pas une expression très très répandue.


Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## arundhati

Je ne vois pas trop le lien entre une personne et une nouvelle...
Je dirais qu'une personne qui fait sensation est une personne qui marque les esprits, qui impressionne, dont on remarque les actions ou les déclarations.


----------



## Asmodée

pour moi utiliser _sensationnel _convient très bien

d'ailleurs par définition : sensationnel = qui fait sensation ! 

Si le mot n'est pas très utilisé c'est peut être juste parce qu'il a une quantité impressionnante de synonyme, pour en citer quelques uns :

étonnant, extraordinaire, fantastique, surprenant, prodigieux, merveilleux, fabuleux, formidable, inouï, stupéfiant, admirable, énorme, incroyable, phénoménal, épatant, renversant, exceptionnel, ahurissant, impressionnant, invraisemblable, époustouflant, spectaculaire... et j'en passe


----------



## itka

Quant à une "nouvelle sensationnelle"... c'est un scoop !


----------



## nasti

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses ! 



arundhati said:


> Je ne vois pas trop le lien entre une personne et une nouvelle...



N'y aurait-il pas un substantif très général ?

J'ai pensé aux contextes suivants :

_Ce livre a fait sensation. Ce livre a été ..?.. ?
Cette actrice fait sensation en ce moment. Elle est une vrai  ..?.. de la saison.
L'arrivée de ce cirque a fait sensation. C'était ...._?
ou
Titre d'un journal : 
_Nouvelle sensationnelle* : La Tour Eiffel va être démoli_e

_Un scoop_ dans le titre d'un journal marche-t-il bien ? 

_Vrai scoop : La Tour Eiffel va être démoli_e ?
_Surprenante nouvelle__ :_ _La Tour Eiffel va être démoli_e ?

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

(Et merci pour votre patience ! )


----------



## Asmodée

il y a dans le _scoop_ une notion d'exclusivité. Un journal qui annonce un _scoop _prétend aussi être le premier à annoncer la nouvelle.

Je pense que* phénomène* irai bien pour ton terme générique
_Ce livre a fait sensation. Ce livre a été le *phénomène* de l'année_
_
Cette actrice fait sensation en ce moment. Elle est un(e) vrai(e) *phénomène*/*star *de la saison._

_L'arrivée de ce cirque a fait sensation. C'était le *phénomène*/*l'attraction* du village_

pour le journal :

_Nouvelle sensationnelle/*ahurissante* : La Tour Eiffel va être démoli*e*_

Comme je le dis plus haut les termes ne manquent pas.


----------



## nasti

Merci Asmodée ! 

Le _phénomène _est très bien !


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Il y en a aussi l'expression: on ne parle que de + (eux, cela, elle etc)

L'arrivée de ce cirque a fait sensation. On ne parlait que de cela.

(Je me suis peut-être trompé avec ma construction quand même)


----------



## Chris' Spokesperson

Et: Cela défraye la chronique.

Je viens de faire une liste de façons à traduire une expression connue en anglais il y a quelques jours.


----------



## nasti

Merci Chris' Spokesperson pour tes propositions 

Je viens de découvrir dans une des discussions l'expression _film sensation_.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Est-ce que je peux dire selon la même règle : _un livre sensation, une actrice sensation_, etc ?

_Ce livre a fait sensation. 
--> Ca a été un livre sensation de l'année. _
_
Cette actrice fait sensation en ce moment. 
--> C'est une actrice sensation de la saison._

_L'arrivée de ce cirque a fait sensation. 
--> C'était un cirque sensation._


Merci d'avance pour vos opinions !


----------



## Asmodée

Et non ça ne marche plus là 

Un _film sensation_ ou_ film *à* sensations_ à mon sens c'est un film avec beaucoup d'effets spéciaux à te faire dresser les cheveux sur la tête. Un film qui te donne des sensations quand tu le regardes, avec une bande son généralement très agressive aussi.

Donc _un livre sensation_ => non pas vraiment: il y a peu de livres avec des effets spéciaux visuels et sonores sensationnels 

_une actrice sensation_ => pas vraiment non plus ... à moins que rien que le fait de voir l'actrice donne déjà beaucoup de sensations 

_un cirque sensation_ => pas mieux ... ou peut être, à la rigueur, si le cirque propose des attractions à sensations fortes mais généralement ce n'est pas le cas.


----------



## nasti

Merci Asmodée ! 

Et pourtant on peut voir sur le net des exemples de ce type.

En plus, la construction "film sensation" a été utilisée dans cette discussion : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1388509.


----------



## itka

C'est Nico qui a utilisé cette expression. Ça se dit sans doute au Québec, mais pas en France.
Je ne connais guère que l'expression citée par Asmodée : un film à sensation.


----------



## nasti

Ok ! Merci itka 

et dommage ...


----------



## Nicomon

itka said:


> C'est Nico qui a utilisé cette expression. Ça se dit sans doute au Québec, mais pas en France.


 Salut itka,

Nico confirme qu'elle a en fait cité dans l'autre fil une phrase trouvée sur *ce site*... pas très québécois. 
Par ailleurs, Chimel, qui répond tout de suite après moi n'a pas semblé surpris.  

Je viens d'en trouver un autre, *ici*


> "Zoo": le film sensation de Cannes évite le scabreux


 Et encore un autre *là* 



> Etre et Avoir a été le film sensation du festival et a obtenu à l’unanimité le Prix de la Critique remis tous les ans par un jury de membres de l’Association Cubaine de la Presse Cinématographique.


 L'expression n'est peut-être pas usitée... mais elle semble malgré tout l'être un peu plus en France qu'au Québec, si j'en juge par ces 3 sites (tous français) et les autres liens de *cette recherche*. 


*Edit :* Et des expressions comme *la sensation de l'année* ou *la sensation de l'été*? C'est bien courant en France aussi, non? Peut-être pas utilisé sous forme adjectivale (je ne dirais pas non plus_ vedette sensation_) mais comme substantif, dans le même sens que « saveur du mois ». Je me trompe?


----------



## Nicomon

Salut Nasti,

Il me vient ce matin le mot « coqueluche », qui peut fonctionner dans certains contextes. 


> être la coqueluche de : [Familier]être très admiré par. Ce chanteur est la coqueluche des adolescentes.


  Voir aussi la *définition du TLFI*

J'ai googlé, pour que tu voies certains contextes "est la coqueluche de" + "est la coqueluche des"     Tu trouveras d'autres résultats sous : est devenu(e) la coqueluche de...  

Je n'arrive pas à trouver mieux, mais je ne suis pas tout à fait convaincue que « phénomène » soit le bon mot. 

Que pensez-vous de « *fureur* »?


----------



## itka

Je suis surprise par cette expression ! "Un film sensation"...en tous cas, c'est vraiment du français bizarre ! Deux substantifs accolés, sans préposition... non, je ne m'y fais pas et je ne crois pas que ce soit correct.

"La sensation de l'année" ou "la sensation de l'été"... cela me gêne moins...
_faire fureur_...me semble un peu démodé...


----------



## Nicomon

Rebonjour itka, 

Tu as sûrement raison, pour ce qui est de « _fureur _»... un peu démodé. Maintenant, les choses « _font sensation_ » semble-t-il. 

Je ne raffole pas particulièrement non plus de « _film sensation_ » bien que ça ne me choque pas. Je suis certaine qu'en cherchant bien, on trouverait plusieurs exemples, plus usités, de deux substantifs accolés sans préposition où le second est compément déterminatif du premier. Par exemple _joueur vedette / cinéma maison / café concert..._ ne me semblent pas curieux du tout. 

En fait, tu auras compris que mon point était surtout de dire que - correcte ou non - l'expression n'est pas typiquement québécoise.


----------

